# any one seeing any sunflower seed feilds in eastern ND ?



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

i took a little drive today in CASS COUNTY ND. I did not see 1 sunflower field ? a bunch last year. without giving your hunting spot away is any one seeing any sunflower seed fields ? marty


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

i guess every one is afraid to say ? md


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I know that if you go the the central part of the state there are some. Sunflowers are not really a good crop to grow. Its a crop that people plant just to mix up the crop rotation.


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

ok... looks farmers are cutting back on them this year. thanks for the input. marty


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well you just won't see alot of them any more unless new chemicals come out and if elevators take them.


----------



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

There are quite a few here in grand forks county, here in the valley and out west near aneta and such. but with the lack of them where you are at, go find a cattle farmer and see if he will let you sit around a watering hole in his pasture, i can assure you it will be just as good late in hte afternoon as a sunflower field. 
Set a few decoys out near the water and a few on a post or line or something, they will come right in.


----------

